# Black Sabbath - Don Kirshner's Rock Concert 1975



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

Lookey what I stumbled upon.

Black Sabbath performing at Don Kirshner's Rock Concert on September 4, 1975. 
This is (apparently) the only video footage of Sabbath during the Sabotage era. 

Setlist: 
1-Killing yourself to Live
2-Hole in the Sky
3-Snowblind
4-War Pigs
5-Paranoid

[video=youtube;17X41izg24w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17X41izg24w[/video]


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

That's a great clip,I've seen it before .
takes me waaaaayy back,we played a bunch of those tunes in the late 70's


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice!
ill watch that later 
i also just found the Joe Walsh one on Saturday


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Good clip thanks. 

I sure would have liked seeing Mahogany Rush too.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

spent the morning with them...sabbath, walsh, pat benetar...eagles...wonder if they'd ever release these on DVD...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2014)

Coming soon
http://www.donkirshner.com/


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Coming soon
> http://www.donkirshner.com/



WOW there's a lot that isn't on youtube...i figured as much but thats a pretty impressive list of performers!


----------

